# American Football British Style



## Furryanimal (Nov 28, 2021)

UWE Bullets v Swansea Titans


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 28, 2021)

_"American football in the United Kingdom_​_The sport of American football is played in the United Kingdom in domestic and international levels. Domestic games in England. Scotland and Wales are operated by British American Football Association who run the BAFA National Leagues for Adult Contact football and British Universities American Football League for the University contact game. Games in Northern Ireland are structured by American Football Ireland who are based in the Republic of Ireland. The UK has played host to games in association with the Americans' National Football League (NFL), including four regular-season NFL games, as of 2021. 
_

_1 History_
_1.1 Early years_
_1.2 1980s: Surge in popularity and foundation of a league system_
_1.3 1990s_
_1.4 New millennium_

_2 Domestic leagues_
_3 International teams_
_4 National Football League_
_4.1 American Bowl_
_4.2 Development league teams_
_4.3 International Series_
_4.4 Potential London franchise_

_5 Broadcasting_
_6 References"_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_football_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 28, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> _"American football in the United Kingdom_​_The sport of American football is played in the United Kingdom in domestic and international levels. Domestic games in England. Scotland and Wales are operated by British American Football Association who run the BAFA National Leagues for Adult Contact football and British Universities American Football League for the University contact game. Games in Northern Ireland are structured by American Football Ireland who are based in the Republic of Ireland. The UK has played host to games in association with the Americans' National Football League (NFL), including four regular-season NFL games, as of 2021. _
> 
> 
> _1 History_
> ...


We had two teams in NFL Europe when that was a thing.


----------

